# Chukar vs Pheasant



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

50 yard dash open flat ground. Which wins?

Talk amongst yourselves!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Pheasant


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Which ever one has the dog chasing it or the 12 yr old trying to pepper it on the ground. //dog//-8/-

But honestly I would say pheasant.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On flat ground the pheasant will pull away from the chuckar, but give that chuckar a hill to go up and the pheasant will have to fly to keep up.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

According to the Google machine (because we should believe everything we read online) the following came up:



Pheasants Forever said:


> While pheasants are able to fly fast for short distances, they prefer to run. If startled however, they will burst to the sky in a "flush." Their flight speed is *38 to 48 mph* when cruising but when chased they can fly up to *60 mph*.


 Source: https://www.pheasantsforever.org/Habitat/Pheasant-Facts.aspx

Some guys claim chuckar can fly 45-50 mph but that has to be off a downward flight path as I have seen chuckars fly pretty slowly when in a flat area.

I would guess that a chuckar could out run a pheasant though. Just a guess though.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Apparently, according to the google, Chukar run upwards of 28 mph where as Pheasant run upwards of 10 mph.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Interesting question. Is there any particular reason you are pondering such things? 

I would have guessed pheasant, but it sounds like others have used the world wide web to settle the debate.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

AF CYN said:


> Is there any particular reason you are pondering such things?


My mind wanders.

I don't trust the internet. Does anyone have Pheasants and Chukars? We could have a race off. I like the 12 year old and pointer idea for encouragement.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen crippled roosters scoot across a plowed field I couldn't catch them and I can blow by 10 MPH for short distance easy. My dogs can do 23-25 for 10 minutes when they are fit according to the truck speedometer, and they can run them down if they have enough space. Standing up in a full sprint roosters can move, so can chukar though.

I hunt both species quite a bit, and my money running on the flat ground would be on the ringneck, and in flight on the chukar. I bet that across flat ground in flight the difference wouldnt be that great though. However give that chukar the top of a hill and some gravity to work with, and I think he will blow the roosters spurs off in the air.


----------

